
Vivaldi Co-Founder: Competing with Google Isn’t Scary When You’ve Done It Before - jonmccull
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-02/competing-with-google-isn-t-scary-when-you-ve-done-it-before
======
s5ma6n
I have used Opera many years and observed all the innovative features they
introduced which later 'borrowed' by other browsers. That's not a bad thing
though, they have a lot of good ideas and they get standardized after a while.
I was very disappointed when they chose chromium backend which contributed to
this Google monopoly. I am also using Vivaldi now and happy with it since they
still have a similar utilitarian mindset and also the design is pretty. So if
you looking for a change, just try it.

~~~
romwell
I still use Opera 12 as my primary mail client on the desktop.

My gripes with Vivaldi: still a Chromium-based browser (like the new Opera),
and still no e-mail client.

Compare this to previous iterations of Opera (pre-12), which featured a
custom, fast rendering engine, and built-in features ranging from mail client,
IRC client, and torrent client to a _web server_ and a _file-sharing_
platform![1]

Sadly, Vivaldi is still a shadow of what Opera used to be. I'm still hopeful,
but they simply don't have an attractive product yet. I'll think again when
the mail client is there, it was a killer feature.

I've switched to FF Quantum, and not switching to anything else any time soon.
For me, the killer feature is the new fast engine -- and the reader view,
which is the only way I can tolerate about half the websites out there.

With reader view and integrations such as Pocket and full-page screenshot
directly from the UI, Firefox seems to be the only browser innovating on UX-
out-of-the-box these days. (Edge had introduced some neat things, and I tried
it for a while, but it just falls short for me).

Meanwhile, Chrome is turning into an interesting OS that just needs a good web
browser.

[1][https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/3468/turn-your-computer-
into...](https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/3468/turn-your-computer-into-a-file-
music-and-web-server-with-opera-unite/)

~~~
some_account
I love Firefox for the same reasons, along with really nice privacy plug-ins
(cookie bro is a super nice plug in for blacklisting all cookies and only
whitelisting sites you actually log in to).

The web works fine 99.9% of the time with no cookies enabled at all.

------
akkadak
He is Icelandic

